# Aquarium care while on vacation



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

I am going away for 4 weeks and need somebody to come once or twice to care for my 29-gallon freshwater aquarium (i.e., change the water, clean the gravel, etc.).

Any recommendations?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ill do it. for money.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I will vouch for Pablo...he's helped me on a few occasions.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you getting someomne to feed the fish as well? If you are then I would say to only feed every other day as the fish won't starve (fry maybe a problem) and they won't create as much waste either.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

If you have a well establised tank with good filtration and not overloaded all you need is the fish to be fed. This can be done with an automatic feeder.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Not for four weeks. That's just too long. Especially if the tank's used to weekly water changes.


----------

